# the lantern



## artconc12 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello
What manufacturer of good lantern do you know? I want to make a present for my husband. We go camping in summer. The old gas lantern that we use isn’t safe. I’m looking for any good Led light lantern, that will not be very bulky. What would you suggest?
Thanks


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Would a head lamp be something you think would interest him?

http://www.amazon.com/Vitchelo-Head...8&qid=1450122165&sr=8-5&keywords=led+headlamp

Or more along the traditional type, only LED, solar and USP rechargeable?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt...?destination=/category/Lanterns/104428080.uts

Both would come in handy around the home during a power outage too.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or this one that you can at Walmart. It is charged by solar or by a crank for $25.....................
http://www.walmart.com/ip/31427748?...71600152&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78913941392&veh=sem


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought this two months ago, I have been using it not daily, but definitely several times a week. I was curious about the lantern and the $14 prime price tag was appealing because if it's total junk I'm only out $14

So far after 2 months of semi-regular use it seems to be fine! I would caution that it's built on it's price point, it is not rubber armored for bug out bags or anything like that. I don't want to test it's durability, I don't think that's their market space here, but if it holds up for a half a year on regular use (in the home) with the 3AA batteries I'll call it good, and so far at least it seems to be on the path there.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NPLSZF8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------



## artconc12 (Dec 14, 2015)

TheLazyL said:


> Would a head lamp be something you think would interest him?


Thanks guys for the quick replies.

Yes, I also was thinking about the quality headlamp. I hesitate now between two things: this lantern https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/emergency-lighting/flashlights/1750330_5959_nebo/ and pitzel headlamp from ebay ($75). I don't understand what could be more convenient during camping?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

artconc12 said:


> Thanks guys for the quick replies.
> 
> Yes, I also was thinking about the quality headlamp. I hesitate now between two things: this lantern https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/emergency-lighting/flashlights/1750330_5959_nebo/ and pitzel headlamp from ebay ($75). I don't understand what could be more convenient during camping?


Apples and oranges. One will be better for a room or a camp site where multiple people will be using it, the other will be better for working on stuff or moving around. I've driven screws with a hammer but a screw driver is my choice if it is available. Two is one, one is none. Get them both. Pick one for this Christmas and the other for the next occasion. There are many lights out there and each excels in a certain situation.

You are right to go for quality. I have an almost new light that has a bad switch. When I needed it I was out of luck and had to go search for another. Other lights are several years old and still work great.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 2-oil lamps, 3 flash lights with D batteries.
2 head lamps, 6 of the small LED pocket flash lights about 3/4 of an inch X 3 inches. 
got to get the solar lantern.


----------

